# New Butts Co. record



## BDAWG

Scored 184 
Shot by William French on 11-10-2010 smashing the current record!


----------



## Arrow3

Awesome buck!!


----------



## doubleA

Nice


----------



## Wetzel

Amazing buck!


----------



## Thunderchicken

Man that is one good looking BUCK!!! He has it all,mass,length,width and good main beams!! Congrats on a buck of a lifetime and the new record!


----------



## BowanaLee

Must be the one my brother was telling me about.  Awesome buck man !


----------



## BSFR98

Boy that would ruin my future hunts.  How could you top that!  That's an awesome buck


----------



## Jake Allen

Wow, what a deer!


----------



## nickel back

Nice!!!!


----------



## flintdiver

Sweet !


----------



## shea900

Yeah that's a good one.


----------



## Chris S.

Awesome buck! One of the nicest Ga. bucks I have ever seen!


----------



## watermedic

Yeah Boy!!! Awesome!!


----------



## parkerman

Congrats to you Mr. French!  What a beast of a deer!


----------



## kedo

What a hoss!! I think I would get "buck fever" if i saw him in the woods!!! 
Congrats Mr. French!!


----------



## fatboy84

Where did you leave Buffy and Jody when you went hunting Mr French?    Sorry....I just couldn't resist.



Great buck...Congratulations Mr French


----------



## Forest Grump

Congrats 

p.s: Any openin's in "Big Pine Hunting Club"?


----------



## BDAWG

Sorry i did not expalin better. This was not my deer and was not killed at Big Pine although we do have some good deer. No this was killed ofcourse in a unatural spot in a unatural situation. I do not want to spoil it as GON is going to do a write up.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

GOOD LORD! Grown man right there!


----------



## BASS1FUN

Nice one


----------



## PChunter

wow, stud for sure


----------



## Hoss

Man what a deer.  That'd be tough to take your eyes off that rack long enough to get the shot off.  

Hoss


----------



## jared1

If you go to GON`s main web page there is a story on this deer. It was not killed in Butts county it was kill on Red Oak Plantation in Worth county. The plantation is free rome. This deer was not killed in a high fence.


----------



## GreenHead Killa

jared1 said:


> If you go to GON`s main web page there is a story on this deer. It was not killed in Butts county it was kill on Red Oak Plantation in Worth county. The plantation is free rome. This deer was not killed in a high fence.


this deer was killed in butts


----------



## Timberman

A sure enough monster. Butts has always been a sleeper for nice deer. 

The current Butts record is 172" taken by Jack Hammond in 1963. This deer could very well eclipse that. Very nice.


----------



## Perkins

OMG! I went to high school with William! he was, and is a great guy! Congrats William on a Beast of a buck!


----------



## LindaLou

NICE! I know you are one proud man! I wouldn't sleep for a week! Way to go!!! Wish one of that buck's relative's would come on up by the Alcovy River in Newton Co where I hunt...I'd probably have a stroke.


----------



## Mossyoak83

That's a monster I don't care where you hunt!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## shytybo

Who says Georgia can't grow a nice trophy. Maybe not as many as up north but just as nice.


----------



## turk2di

Dandy buck!!!!


----------



## win3006

That is a monster


----------



## bubbabuck

jared1 said:


> If you go to GON`s main web page there is a story on this deer. It was not killed in Butts county it was kill on Red Oak Plantation in Worth county. The plantation is free rome. This deer was not killed in a high fence.





May want to dig a little deeper into your info??...Different deer and different hunter !

Congrats William on a STUD indeed !!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Yes sir...that was the news of the county! too bad none passin' by me like that over off Stark!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

jared1 said:


> If you go to GON`s main web page there is a story on this deer. It was not killed in Butts county it was kill on Red Oak Plantation in Worth county. The plantation is free rome. This deer was not killed in a high fence.



maybe you need to read the GON article and look at the picture as well  wow! Can't believe how some people ruin someone's success. Yes sir that is a Butts County monster. If you want proof look at their local paper. It was the talk of the town this past week....


----------



## okie32541

that is a surenuff monster


----------



## J-Rod

good night that's a hoss


----------



## Thedarkknight

Yes sir any day of the week!


----------



## 45coltcommander

awesome deer! nice work


----------



## EuroTech

Sweet !!!!


----------



## GoneHunting

Was this deer ever officially scored?  I was curious what the final score was?


----------



## ts602

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Monster Hunter

Yes, gross 183 3/8 and net 167 1/8


----------



## Sunset

wow  !!!!!


----------



## moodman

Awesome congrats!


----------



## win270wsm

That is an awesome buck! I hunt Butts also. Hope to see something like that near my area! Man, that is a great one!


----------



## Cottontail

What a Buck !!! (WOW)


----------



## hortonhunter22

Monster Hunter said:


> Yes, gross 183 3/8 and net 167 1/8



man ida never thought it had that many deductions the frame looks real symmetrical...those stickers around the base add up tho i guess...awesome buck nonetheless


----------



## jharman

now that is a good deer


----------

